# Dog Sports Addiction?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Does anyone else feel like once you started trialing, you couldn't stop? It's just so fun to go to dog events and spend time with your dog and other dog people. Maizie will be taking Scent Work classes starting in January, so we're getting in even deeper! :dizzy:


----------



## AgilityPoodles (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm definitely this way about classes. Once I'm in the groove, I want to try everything. Riley and I went to scent work classes earlier this year. He was the "ringer", often finding the hide when the others didn't. We had a blast there and might get back into it next year. 

Tonight is our last agility class of the year. We won't know what to do with ourselves for the next couple weeks before things start up again.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I've got a trick dog test December 28, a Rally Advanced Trial January 27, and another Rally Advanced Trial February 2 and 3. Then it's off to Wisconsin, and Ohio, and Missouri, and Iowa, and Indiana, and... But, addicted? Nah, not me. Ha!!! yes, I am so hooked. The more I trial, the more I want to trial. 

I was afraid to tell my husband I plan on driving out of state just to spend two whole minutes in a dog show ring. It sounds just plain crazy. Fortunately, it made sense to him. He reminded me athletes travel halfway around the world to run races that last 10 seconds. My sister understood it, too. The luge event in the Olympics ls under a minute. They both tell me to do what makes me happy, and showing Noelle makes me happy. Even when we NQ, it still makes me happy. 

It's so nice to come on PF and meet people who don't just understand the passion, but join in the addiction!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

That is awesome that your family is so supportive, Click! Mine think I am nuts :angry: Thank God for my PF family!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

There's a Boston Terrier specialty in Des Moines, IA. Four days of Rally. I think my husband is actually interested in showing Francis. Maybe he'll get the showing bug, too! How much fun would that be?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Extremely fun!!! Yes!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Not me. I’m way too anxious. I am addicted to reading about everyone’s experiences and cheering your talented dogs on. I’m taking DH to the Houston World Series of Dog Shows this summer. Looking forward to that and to supporting you IRL if your addiction brings you to Houston mid-July


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Love reading about y'all's experience in dog sports. The nearest place to train for us would be a 1 hour drive up and 1 hour drive back. Not for me. Luckily Asta is a laid back sorta guy so what training we do is at home. We are coming along with the "find it" command. You addicted folks rock!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m still not comfortable with the actual competition in the ring although I’m getting better with it. I’ve always been panicked about taking tests no matter how well prepared I am. But I do look forward to seeing everyone and the potential to meet up with people you haven’t seen in awhile. The social part is a lot of fun and everyone is so supportive. You get to know people when you sit around all weekend chatting with them. 

What I love is the challenge of training. Part of that challenge is training your dog to the level that they will perform in a trial. 

Asta’s mom, I travel at least an hour to one of my clubs and I have classmates, and for awhile, teachers who were driving an hour and a half or farther. Teachers at my clubs are volunteers. I sometimes train in a place which is an hour and a half from home. I wish I had a training facility close to home.

Click, that would be wonderful if your husband shows Francis and gets bitten by the showing bug. My DH is very supportive but he doesn’t have the patience to train a dog but he appreciates having a dog that sits calmly to get a leash on.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Not me I can't handle the stress. Even tracking events were always way too stressful for me. Love being out there and training tracking, rally etc - but on my own - just dog and me. The moment you add any kind of judging and my nerves just go haywire. That's why I was the ultimate test worker - I had enough worker certificates (which reward you as a track layer, chairperson, general test worker and give you special preference for entering a test - there are usually too man entered not enough spots) to wallpaper my bathroom but I never even used one....


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am very fortunate to have my training classes on Fridays, but of course also love trials and seeing what we've mastered and spending time with friends. I don't see myself taking on many more sports than obedience, rally and tracking, but I love seeing what all the possibilities are and sharing the accomplishments of all of you how are doing things like scent, freestyle and the like. I do miss agility, but don't think my knees will let me go back to it.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Click, if you can get your husband addicted life will be much easier! I tried to get Joanne interested in obedience, but she is not good at all at training a dog, so that was a bust. She hates conformation because our dogs are, in her opinion, the best and should always win! Can we say "sore loser"?


I love dog activities - conformation, agility, obedience, barn hunt, and anything else I can try. I'm not all that good at some of them - I sometimes get lost in the agility ring, I sometimes cannot remember some of the rally signs, and my footwork for obedience leaves a lot to be desired! Still, they are lots of fun for me and my dog.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I’m thinking that Click and I will run into each other at a metro Chicago show some time. There are not many poodles out there so we’ll surely recognize each other. 

We made it into the NACSW NW1 trial in Channahon in March, and my teacher suggests that I try for a trial in Wisconsin. Last weekend we barn hunted in Indiana. Just waiting for the BHA to record our latest title in order to apply for the VIP Master certificate. The VCM was my goal that justified the fast pace of trialing over the last year. But I have the nosework bug now, and my boy is a gifted barn hunter, so perhaps a winter break and then pick it up in the spring.

It’s fun to see some of the same people at different venues, mostly seeking activities fun for both dog and handler.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'd laugh if we ran into each other, too! It might happen someday, you never know. Noelle is going to do a lot of trials next year.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Myasthenia gravis keeps me from trying agility. I just don't know if I can physically take the demands of that sport. I hear you, Catherine. Then again, there are people with disabilities who do agility with their dogs. It takes a lot more verbal control because you can't get across the ring to point out each obstacle. 

https://pethelpful.com/dogs/Myth-Buster-Dog-Agility-Competitors-are-not-Limited-to-Only-the-Athletic


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I rewatched these videos and realized if I was going to work with Noelle, I'd have to pretty much be in the center of the ring, directing everything without moving. Noelle is so fast, there's no way I could make it from point A to point B in time. Disability sucks. But, it doesn't have to make dog training impossible. Disability is an opportunity to learn how to be creative, like building a Lego structure even though some of the pieces were lost during shipping. Plan A doesn't work. What about plan B? And just because most people do things in a certain order, doesn't mean that is the only possible way. Dogs are adaptable. We can learn a lot from them on how to adapt, too. We train the dog we have, using the bodies that we have. And if we work hard and stay focused, amazing things can happen.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I've seen an excellent tpoo run in agility whose handler just stood in the middle of the ring and pointed. It can be done. What I found with Lily as she improved was that I could direct her from more distance and layer obstacles between us, but it took a lot of me running with her to get to that point. Lily is super fast, but Javelin is even faster since he is bigger and covers more ground with each stride.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Catherine, that's why I haven't tried agility with Noelle. I just don't think I have the ability to run along with her long enough to train her. I'm glad Rally fits us so well. The only running I have to do is "send over jump, handler passes by," and "fast forward from a sit." It's neither fast nor graceful on my end, but I do the best I can.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Click, I think one of the best parts of this thread is that there are a bunch of lucky poodles whose peeps are so into doing nice fun things with them, no matter what those things are. In my neighborhood there are a bunch of dogs that I have only ever heard, not seen, because nobody even walks them let alone plays a sport with them. It is very sad.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing that video, Click. I was touched, inspired and so happy for that awesome team.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Click, that was a wonderful link about running agility with handicaps. I hope to take comp agility next session with an instructor with terrible arthritis, she can barely move. I’ve seen her work her dogs and I want to learn her techniques. 

I’ve seen someone compete on a Segway. She had to train her dogs not to be afraid of it. And while she could go fast, she couldn’t get in close where she needed to be. Where my daughter used to train they had someone in a wheelchair.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Click-N-Treat said:


> There's a Boston Terrier specialty in Des Moines, IA. Four days of Rally. I think my husband is actually interested in showing Francis. Maybe he'll get the showing bug, too! How much fun would that be?


I'm a little behind here, having just spotted this thread. 

But on the subject of your husband joining the fun: I know a couple who are just retired (as near as I can tell) who each show an English Cocker Spaniel--the husband shows only in rally and the wife has shown in both rally and obedience. She earned a UD on her dog but has stopped attending AKC because he's an excited barker and loses a lot of points. I still see her in CDSP obedience from time to time.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I was at an agility trial this past weekend and one woman competed with a rolling walker and another on a motorized scooter. I see these two women pretty regularly competing. I don't know the entire background,but I believe they both had skills before the disability. Still, the distance work, and the dog’s ability to work around them was amazing. Not to mention the gusto and inner strength they obviously have.

Not sure I’m cut from the same cloth as those two women. I was pretty whiny recently when I had to deal with a torn meniscus. If the pain and decreased mobility were permanent, it would be challenging to keep going in agility....but I do love it and can see why folks stay with it in spite of physical disabilities.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

*Reviving this thread!*

Oh dear, now they have this sport! We might try it this weekend if it's not too hot, since we'll be there for barn hunt anyway. I watched dogs do it at our last barn hunt and they seemed to be having a blast. I could just do one run each, for kicks. 

Trailing & Locating – North American Sport Dog Association

And speaking of barn hunt, I was planning on retiring Maizie after her RATNX, but I was chatting with a judge and she said why not go for her RATNX2 after this? :lol: It never ends!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my, now that does sound interesting doesn't it. I think it may not get much attention in my general area because too many people don't even like doing agility outside because of ticks and tickborne disease (Lyme, anaplasmosis, spotted fever, babesiosis...). These things do catch your eye and trying them at the very least does hold quite an allure.


And why stop a fun sport if there is another level of achievement to try for? What you are doing is having fun with your dog(s) and building an even closer and more deeply meaning ful relationship with them


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> Oh my, now that does sound interesting doesn't it. I think it may not get much attention in my general area because too many people don't even like doing agility outside because of ticks and tickborne disease (Lyme, anaplasmosis, spotted fever, babesiosis...). These things do catch your eye and trying them at the very least does hold quite an allure.
> 
> And why stop a fun sport if there is another level of achievement to try for? What you are doing is having fun with your dog(s) and building an even closer and more deeply meaning ful relationship with them


I wholeheartedly agree! :amen: But my goodness, it's getting rare to have a non-dog sport weekend because there are always fun events going on!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh, another sport! I haven’t ventured past agility, but I’m interested in trying something different.

Dock diving intrigues me, not sure how many miniatures compete in this though. 

Gracie may be cut out for dock diving. She has been a natural retriever from day 1, and loves to retrieve. She already appears to like the water. In her bath she puts her face right into the spray nozzle trying to catch the stream. She likes playing in the rain and bounces around the yard playing in puddles, she’s quite a sturdy little pup!

As soon as it warms up a little more, I’ll see what she thinks of swimming. She’s still a baby at just five months, but I’m open to trying dock diving if she has an affinity for it.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Keep us posted on if you try dock diving with Gracie, Caroline! It is so fun to watch. My dogs love the water too, but won't jump in.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily would be a good dock diver as would be Peeves, Javelin not so much I think.


MF I have always made sure to be home two weekends a month no matter what else was going on with trials. I pick trials where I know I will see people I know exhibiting, where there are great judges and a good facility with a decent hotel (think Hampton Inn). I have spent some really awful nights in strange motels that were scary enough that I didn't sleep although Lily and Javelin did (never ever ever again for econo lodge.....). I suppose when I get to where Javelin is doing UDX legs/OTCh points trialing that might go to three weekends out maybe every other month.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> Lily would be a good dock diver as would be Peeves, Javelin not so much I think.
> 
> 
> MF I have always made sure to be home two weekends a month no matter what else was going on with trials. I pick trials where I know I will see people I know exhibiting, where there are great judges and a good facility with a decent hotel (think Hampton Inn). I have spent some really awful nights in strange motels that were scary enough that I didn't sleep although Lily and Javelin did (never ever ever again for econo lodge.....). I suppose when I get to where Javelin is doing UDX legs/OTCh points trialing that might go to three weekends out maybe every other month.


I remember the video of Lily and I think Peeves jumping in your pool? That was cool. 

I like your criteria for trials. Live and learn, right?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Oh dear, now they have this sport! We might try it this weekend if it's not too hot, since we'll be there for barn hunt anyway. I watched dogs do it at our last barn hunt and they seemed to be having a blast. I could just do one run each, for kicks.
> 
> Trailing & Locating – North American Sport Dog Association
> 
> And speaking of barn hunt, I was planning on retiring Maizie after her RATNX, but I was chatting with a judge and she said why not go for her RATNX2 after this? :lol: It never ends!


So many dog sports, not enough time. I wonder how popular this one would be - there's already tracking, hunting trials, nose work etc. that seem to over lap with this.

A friend of mine is becoming a judge for rodeo dog - it's a sport where you send your dog around barrels similar to pony barrel racing.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

We titled in Rally Advanced in seven days. Back to back trials, titling in a week was exciting and lots of fun. However, someone, and we are not going mention who, forgot she had myasthenia gravis. I pushed myself to the edge of crisis by overdoing it. It took me most of February and part of March to recover. My neurologist wasn't happy with me. I wasn't happy with myself. But, I learned something: where my limit is.

As much fun as trialing is, I need to make it a monthly event. One weekend to trial, three weekends to recover. Although, I may break my rule in July because there's a poodle specialty in Milwaukee and a big show in DeKalb that same month. Since they're not back to back, I should be OK. 

Tracking and trail running looks like a fantastic sport, and I thought about it for a bit. Same with agility. Then I remembered that MG doesn't like things like that. We're going to stick with trick titles, obedience titles and rally titles. That's more than enough fun for team Noelle and Click!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> We titled in Rally Advanced in seven days. Back to back trials, titling in a week was exciting and lots of fun. However, someone, and we are not going mention who, forgot she had myasthenia gravis. I pushed myself to the edge of crisis by overdoing it. It took me most of February and part of March to recover. My neurologist wasn't happy with me. I wasn't happy with myself. But, I learned something: where my limit is.
> 
> As much fun as trialing is, I need to make it a monthly event. One weekend to trial, three weekends to recover. Although, I may break my rule in July because there's a poodle specialty in Milwaukee and a big show in DeKalb that same month. Since they're not back to back, I should be OK.
> 
> Tracking and trail running looks like a fantastic sport, and I thought about it for a bit. Same with agility. Then I remembered that MG doesn't like things like that. We're going to stick with trick titles, obedience titles and rally titles. That's more than enough fun for team Noelle and Click!


I too have to deal with managing my body and energy. Competition nerves really takes a lot out of me. I still feel like I'm recuperating and it's Tuesday.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I have spent some really awful nights in strange motels that were scary enough that I didn't sleep although Lily and Javelin did (never ever ever again for *econo lodge.*....). [/QUOTE]

OMG, I had the most horrendous night in an Econolodge in DC. We checked in and were sitting on the bed reading (with bright lights on) when a roach crawled right across the bed toward me. I couldn’t sleep because all I could think about was how many more would come out once the lights were off. I complained at the front desk, they were not impressed. I will never stay at that chain again.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Keep us posted on if you try dock diving with Gracie, Caroline! It is so fun to watch. My dogs love the water too, but won't jump in.


I will keep you posted MF, we’ll see how she does! 

I get tired trialing too. I did a March blitz of three trials that month with a goal of getting Misty and Lily’s open titles. Well, they both still have one more leg in Standard but they did move up in Jumpers, but it was a lot. I’m no spring chicken! 

However, one way I manage the stress is to bring one dog each day. Because they’re in the same level, and close jump heights, when it’s our turn, they’re running very close to each other. It also gives them a special day if their own. We don’t progress as quickly, but the day is more pleasant.


----------

